# Campground Preference?



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*What type of campground do you use most often?*​
Private (on lake or river)1531.25%Private (near attraction/urban)48.33%State Park/forest2654.17%National Park24.17%Other12.08%


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I prefer State Parks or National Parks. Camping with at least electric hook up is nice. Full hook-ups is a "no worries" type trip.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

State Parks and National Parks here. Thats where the real camping really is.


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

State or National Parks normally. The private CG's tend to get as many sites on as little acreage as possible. I like the next campsite to be spaced as far apart as possible.

I do wish more of these type parks had at least water & electric though. We limited our long trip to 2-3 days at a time in national parks without electric with a "recharge & dump" day in between at private CG's.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I prefer private parks with full hookups. That's why I bought a trailer, to have all the conveniences of home. Have done electric and water, but prefer full hookups. Besides we kind of like the swimming pools, activities, etc.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

djd1023, my wife calls it domesticated camping.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Around Georgia we have some excellent State Parks, but the Corps of Engineer sites around lakes are the best for us. No sewer, but water and electric. Large sites, open spaces, shade, boat ramps, swimming, etc.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

I really do not care if its a state / provincal park or private. For a weekend no hookups is not a problem, longer electrical is a must, and water is nice. Full hooks are not that important. Only place I have stayed long enought to need a dump (private) had a honey wagon available at very reasonable rates.

What I look for in a site is a bit of space and secondly some privacy. I do not like being stacked like sardines. Most of the provincal / state parks in this neck of the woods are good in this requard.

Edt


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We tend to prefer the State Parks or Corp campgrounds. I like to have electrical power, but water/sewer are ok without usually. I haven't found a private cg that I like, every time I drive by a KOA I see a can of sardines, not how i want to camp. With the dual 6v and now 45 gal of fresh water I look forward to going to some of the rustic National Parks around here.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Since my wife is still "breaking in" to camping, we tend to look for full hookups. She is not we would call "the dry camping type". On the other hand, if I am going with my father and my son, and we are doing some fishing, we may just through the tent, and the camp stove in the truck, and head of to a State park somewhere. I still like to have a public shower/bathroom, though we have gone primitive from time to time.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My wife is still getting broken in too. We like full hookups and try to get them all the time. We stay in private campgrounds, preferably with a clear shot at the southern sky so I can get satellite tv


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

My wife is still breaking me in,







I mean getting broken in too. Our heart is in dry camping in those off the beaten path hideaways; however, the old bod seems to be getting used to full hook-ups with sewer, television and a "camp store" nearby. Fortunately more of the state parks around here are beginning to provide full hook-ups.

Gary


----------

